# I want tea!



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

*I want tea so badly.* :sad:
But, alas, I've left my mug and box of tea at the other house. Going to retrieve said mug (but will probably leave the box of tea behind as my housemate drinks the same type), then make a quick trip to Tesco to do my weekly shop, which will undoubtedly include an unholy amount of tea and milk!

Need... Tea! I long for the days where I can have cups and cups of tea throughout the day.
I wonder if tea is addictive, like coffee; maybe most of the entire population of Britain is addicted to this substance. Any thoughts on this theory?

Tea rant over. I will write a longer, more relevant entry tomorrow. roud:​


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I brew my own green tea... and aside from water and the extremely rare soda... drink nothing else.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't drink tea and maybe once every few months have tea  I'm not sure why!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Favorite tea?


----------



## Yellow bird (Aug 29, 2009)

We have tea here! all types of wondrous kinds. I will make you some if you'd like


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

English Breakfast with whole milk. 

@InvisibleJim: What blasphemy!

@Yellow Bird: I wish you can.  I suppose at home you tend to accumulate different types of tea. I like having one, consistent type of tea to drink. There's a favourite, so what's the point in having other types?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love green tea myself.


----------



## Crazydogrio (Sep 1, 2009)

Assam for me!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Mmmm. Sounds good, jochris.


----------

